# MTH smoke wick



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Does a replacement wick for a MTH fan driven smoke unit need to go over the resistor first and then into the resevoir?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You loop the wick between the resistors halfway through. The two ends go into the bottom of the bowl. Also, once you loop it through, gently push them together so both have contact with the resistor.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks John. On my way to Home Depot to pick up a fiberglass Tiki Wick for replacement.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's more fun stuffing the tiki wick into the bowl, it goes everywhere!  Remember, you have to cut it open and discard the outside shell.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes. It was fun. I cut it open and it was all over. I even found it in my shirt pocket when I was done! It works great. Nice steady stream of smoke now. Ready for more. LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It works fine, but it's a pain to install.


----------

